
Ask HN: HN for Stock News? - hoerzu
I&#x27;m quite addicted to HN. The community and the moderation are often matching the right tone that sparks my curiosity. Yes HN is quite addictive.<p>Now I have been looking for something like this in the finance related area. Trading in general. From my opinion Reddit is quite spammy and I couldn&#x27;t find anything joyful (yet) so please tell me you HN-like finance websites ️
======
HNLurker2
If "free market economy" theory is right HN can be considered for tech stocks
(tech stories that affect FAANG stocks and other companies e.g: Facebook
stories)

------
hoerzu
I do remember this quant aggregator. And I can recommend it:

[https://quantocracy.com/](https://quantocracy.com/)

------
CyanLite4
SeekingAlpha.com

------
raffleslodge
[https://finviz.com/](https://finviz.com/)

